# What breed is this?



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

What is this little guy? I have 2 of them.. one a bit larger than this one... dont mind the cat in the back.. lol


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not familiar with this breed, but he is very pretty.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

He looks nice, but I am not very familiar with the feather footed ones.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

If I had to take a guess, maybe some type of Cochin?


----------



## texas75563 (Jan 17, 2014)

A dark brahma is a good possibilty. Brahmas do come in bantams.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I am familiar with Brahmas, and I'm just about possitive it's not one. I love Brahmas BTW!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm with MG, it looks like a Cochin.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Almost looks like my birchin Cochin roo I had once. May be a cross though too ( telling with the tail and feathering around his feet) .


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep. Looks like a birchen cochin cross to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

